# Windows 9 unveiling slated for September 30: What to expect



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Mark your calendars, geeks (tentatively anyway). Microsoft is reportedly planning an event for September 30, and theres one thing on the menu: showing off Windows 9 and unleashing the preview bits on a public thats eager to move on from Windows 8.

According to sources who spoke to The Verges Tom Warren, its possible that the date could change. Up until the announcements go out to the press, theres no real guarantee that the 30th is a lock. Still, late September has been pegged before for the unveiling, so it seems probable that were less than five weeks away from getting our first in-depth look at Windows 9.

Read More


----------



## pizzapeter (Jul 29, 2014)

I predict that there'll be a far less heavy emphasis on the touch stuff this time around. It'll still be present, just not pushed as much.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think you're right, Peter. Hopefully it'll still be just as touch-friendly as I'm really getting used to Windows 8.1 on my touchscreen notebook.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

It sounds like windows 9 will be a lot better than windows 8, especially for non-touchscreen devices.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I suspect that, like a lot of software companies, Microsoft release dates are set by the marketing department NOT the technical people. This means that products are released before they are ready, so you end up releasing a .1 version fairly quickly that is the version that SHOULD have been the first release to the public.
I used to work for a software company that did this. I always made sure that I had a couple of weeks holiday booked for two weeks after the release date (it takes the first two weeks for companies to install and configure the new release).


----------

